# Wine Storage Locker



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

So last night we were out for dinner and drinks with another couple at a local place that revolves around having many wines available by the glass, as well as having some very special wines by the bottle. They also have wine lockers available and are marketing it is a "members" type club complete with discounts of all wine purchases, up to 20% off if you purchase a case (even mixed). There is a private room, usually requiring a minimum cheque of $750 but available to members with no minimum. It is a nice private dining room, table seating for up to 12, a conversation area with nice leather couches, flat screen TV with DVD...even a private outdoor patio.

The rates are reasonable for a locker. 

So here are my questions:

1) The contract has the renter stipulate the business is not liable for any, and I mean any, problem with your wine. From theft to overheating, they want me to absolve them of all potential mishaps. Is this usual or does the wine merchant usually accept some responsibility, such as guarding against staff theft, etc?

2) Insurance. Can I get a rider on my home? If so how much? 

I am hoping some fellow posters here have lockers and can tell me a bit about their experiences, costs, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Never tried this, as the only place I know of that does it around here is a Morton's steak house, and I refuse to eat where the ingredients are wrapped in cellophane and paraded around the dining room.

About the second question: unless you have a habit of dropping in unexpectedly and have no notion of what you're going to drink before you get there, I'd go easy on the wine storage until you get comfortable with the temperature and humidity of the locker. Basically, if you have a Friday reservation, I'd send two or three bottles over the previous Tuesday. Why put thousands of dollars of wine where the custodian isn't accountable?


----------



## super k (Feb 12, 2004)

We have private lockers in the bar area of the country club, but don't recall having to sign(away) anything, just sign to have the charge added to the monthly billing. I thought it was a good deal just for the discounts and invitation to all the wine tastings. I think each only holds 30 or so bottles, but some members have several. It is nice to be able to call ahead and have several bottle opened and waiting


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies gents. I can see I will not feel 100% comfortable with the wine locker for large long term storage so I plan to get a small one (12 cases). I want to start setting down true vintage port to age as well as the perks mentioned above and also, like super k, be able to call ahead for specific wines I have already set aside. Apparently I can put the insurance on my house rider.

Thanks for the replies, both public and PM.


----------

